# What's the Best Piece of Music you Discovered Because of Talk Classical?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm so grateful to be part of this forum. I have been exposed to so much quality music. Thank you TC members for all your wonderful recommendations and suggestions!

For me this is not a hard question to answer, the best music I have discovered because of TC would have to be the Symphonies of Alfredo Casella:

1) 




2) 




3) 




(_I have perhaps violated my own standard because the question was, what's the best piece of music [singular] you discovered because of TC?_ You get the point...)


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Zelenka's Messas


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Myaskovsky's sixth symphony.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Too much really to mention but to choose one set if I may
Berwald's Symphonies


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

If we strictly refer to pieces of music, then I guess it would be Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony. But the biggest contribution of TC to my life is that it has helped me to understand and fall in love with Glenn Gould's playing, which at first I didn't like one bit. It has also helped to overcome my fear of harpsichords and HIPs, it has discovered me incredible musicians like Jean Guillaume Queyras, George Szell or Gundula Janowitz, and it has make me understand that, when building a classical collection, quality is much more important than quantity.

This is a great post to say THANK YOU all!! :cheers:


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Zelenka masses for me too, thanks Chordalrock!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Gesualdo madrigals & William Schuman Symphonies (all of them). Specific shouts out to Mahlerian for Gesualdo & Hpowders for Schuman, you guys are aces..


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

I learned of Saint Saens Symphony No. 3 from PetrB and of Mozart's horn and violin Concertos from StlukesguildOhio.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Rued Langgard for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> Gesualdo madrigals & William Schuman Symphonies (all of them). Specific shouts out to Mahlerian for Gesualdo & Hpowders for Schuman, you guys are aces..


Thanks, Fugue Meister. Glad I could be of some use around here.

As for myself, I am grateful to PetrB for his endorsement of the Schoenberg Piano Concerto.

I struggled with it for months, and now consider it a masterpiece.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

Stenhammar String Quartets
Ropartz & Pierne Trios


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde. 

Overall TC has encouraged me to expand in directions I did not previously think I liked: lieder, serialism, string quartets and chamber music in general. I might have grown in those directions on my own without TC, but certainly not as quickly. In later middle age (which I can no longer deny) conventional wisdom says one is supposed to be more closed minded, but I'm beginning to think it is the other way around. I was more closed minded when I was young.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

the magic flute


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I discovered all of classical music minus Beethoven from Talk Classical. So I'd say either Berlioz' _Romeo et Juliette_ or Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde_.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Aecio said:


> Stenhammar String Quartets
> Ropartz & Pierne Trios


I very much enjoy his first symphony.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

There are so many works that I discovered through TC that I'm really not sure which is my favorite. If I take discover to mean works that I knew but disliked and now like, I would say Berg's Violin Concerto. I thought it was awful until people here repeatedly called it one of the greatest 20th century concertos. I was determined to enjoy it and eventually did. Now it's one of my favorite violin concertos.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Everything.

Feldman, Schoenberg, Xenakis, Stockhausen, Cage, Grisey, Ferrari, Dhomont, Radigue, Parmegiani, Merzbow...


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I don't know where to start...I didn't even know about the existence of Messiaen before joining this forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Likewise too many so I'll give a heads up to Rzewski's The People...

... courtesy of Alypius.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably Ligeti Lux Aeterna.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Probably Ligeti Lux Aeterna.


That is a good discovery. For me, it was Stanley Kubrick's great film 2001 where I found this music (or it found me).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Update: I can also thank mahlerian for his recommendation of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto.

Really opened my mind and my ears!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The first works that I come to think of are these:

Olivier Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà thanks to SeptimalTritone.

Anton Webern: Passacaglia thanks to Mahlerian.

Franco Leoni: L'oracolo thanks to schigolch.


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

Aecio said:


> Stenhammar String Quartets
> Ropartz & Pierne Trios


Can't recommend Ropartz's Prelude, Marine and CHansons enough -- especially the middle movement!


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

The beautiful Holzbauer Mass in C.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

*Zelenka Miserere*

and the day before yesterday *Bach´s Cantate BWV 26*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

For me, an example is Prokofiev's Quartet No. 2. There was a thread on favorite or recommended string quartets, and so, while the Prokofiev was not mentioned, I decided to give it a listen because I'm a Proko fan but had never gotten around to it. Glad I did.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So much new things and even more I still don't like.


----------

